# Injured cobalt...



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just found one of my adult cobalts hoping on the floor. I scooped him up, cleaned him off with water and put him back in the viv but now I see his eyes have a white haze over them and he has 2 places just below his hip points that have heen scratched. Does this white haze on his eyes mean he is blind now? I have a hard time believing he injured both his eyes but could it be due to a drop in humidity?
Candy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

sounds like he dried out a bit. I would pull him out and let him soak in some water for a while to rehydrate.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

melissa would pedialyte plain help as well? to get some electrolytes bk in him do you think? kristy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a picture of how he is laying in the viv now and of his eyes. I am going to pull him out now and give him a water bath soak. It looks like his eyes is just showing a reflection of the flash but that is not a reflection..that is how it looks.









Candy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

He is having a bath soak right now and very activily trying to get out. Should this cause the white to fade in his eyes? I am going to keep him in there for 10 minutes or so.
Candy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

if he is actively trying to get out - take something and cover the container. That will calm him down.

No knowing about the eyes, it will either be shed off or stay. Sounds like they dried out. Hopefully it isn't permanent, but I have never had this issue. I have talked with other froggers have had their frogs dry out & they have made some incredible recoveries from injuries after being dried out. My guess it might take it few sheds.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My major concern is organ injuries. Now that he has been soaking for about 15 minutes, his eyes seem to be darkening up some. 
Candy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Surface (skin) injuries are going to be more common than internal. Just keep him hydrated & unstressed as possible. He just needs to get some fluids absorbed. 

Good catch!!!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

He is back in the viv and sitting up in his normal position. I have no idea how long he had been out but it had to be since last night because his tank was not even opened this morning and there is nowhere for him to get out. I should have noticed he was not there this morning when I only saw his brother out climbing the glass. I am just so damn lucky that I was in the frog room at that moment when he came hoping out from under a piece of furniture.
Candy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Keep an eye on them but I have had a frog out for a bit that has been fine for years.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

He was eating tonight so I feel much better and most of the haze is gone from his eyes. I will definately keep my eye on him. He is my favorite cobalt because he is the submissive one. I tend to root for the underdog. I just went and checked on him and his eyes are normal color again. Must have been due to dehydration. Thank you for suggesting the water soak. I am relieved he can see his food.
Candy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That is great he is eating. I've never had a frog out as long as yours - but it is always a good idea to soak them in water if they have been out and caked in dust bunnies. Remember the trick about them freaking out in containers or tanks. Not too many people mention it, but it usually calms a frog down right away. 

Good job Candy. 

Just keep an eye on him


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Candy - you'll love this. Every time I have had a frog get out, one of my cats, Charlie, always find it. Don't know how...but he does. I am able to tell because his behavior changes.

Instead of laying on top of the cages & walking all over them like they are his private - personal kitty tree house/gym, he is down on the ground tilting his head back and forth and trying to get at something. He has probably saved 10 frogs, some of them were breeders too. Never harmed them either. Now when I loose one & I can't find it, I just bring him downstairs and he finds it...animals are amazing.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My dogs will put their faces up on the leuc tank and rock it to see if they can get the frogs to move. The cats saw the frogs for the first time today when I had the cobalt in a rubbermaid container peeling all the hair and cobwebs off of him. Isabella was quite interested. Isaac, on the other hand, was just mad because he is on a diet and the frog had my attention instead of his need for food. 

Candy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

UPDATE: The near death experience must have given this guy the confidence he needed because he and his brother are having calling contests. Before his escape, he always cowered down to his brother. 
Candy


----------

